# Next Hamilton Project



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't normally take "before restoration" photographs but since I had the camera out for the LIP R27, I took a few snaps of a very recent purchase.

It's a 1958 Hamilton Sea-Lectric I and has a 500 movement within it. It comes in a decent sized 36mm 10K gold filled case and has lots of potential. I particularly like the bold dial numerals. Watch this space.









Is this what "wabi" is?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice find - at least the dial and hands are in good nick


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like somone has attacked the SS back with a screwdriver! Or slipped all over the place with the vice...I hate seeing that, going to be hard to get those scratches out.

Love the dial however.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Amphibimoose said:


> Looks like somone has attacked the SS back with a screwdriver! Or slipped all over the place with the vice...I hate seeing that, going to be hard to get those scratches out.


Goodness







...I've seen a lot worse than this. This is a 50 year old watch that has had numerous battery changes and probably just as many owners.


----------

